# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Νότια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Νέος Παλαιός ... Jendie (#10617)

## Maximus

Καλησπέρα ..Είχα ασχοληθεί πριν 1 χρονο όσον αφορα την εγκατάσταση εξοπλισμου και γενικώς αν μπορώ να συνδεθώ στο AWMN. Η συνδεσή μου ήταν ανέφικτη τοτε. Απο οτι βλέπω τώρα υπάρχει ο Kouz-ina(#8587) ο οποίος μένει λιγο πιο κάτω απο μένα που συνδεότανε με AP talaiporos (#7694). Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί δεν συνδεότανε με Papashark voula (#80) AP και απο εκεί o papashark voula με τον AP talaiporo (#7694) AP. Ο papashark voula (#80) συνδέεται άνετα με AP ale3is (#1916) στα πηγαδάκια Βούλας. Άν γνωρίζετε κάτι περι αυτού AP talaiporos (#7694) ή Kouz-ina(#8587) παρακαλώ ενημερώστε με αν και έχω στείλει μηνύματα στα παιδιά. Άντε να δικτυωνόμαστε τα νότια προάστεια .....

----------


## papashark

Ο #80 έχει εξαιρετικά περιορισμένο οπτικό πεδίο, μην περιμένετε τίποτα από εκεί  ::

----------

